# Something in my EYE!



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Last week I got something in my eye. Put up with it until yesterday went to the family practice and they sent me over to an eye surgery specialist. He extracted 3 pieces of metal from my eye been there about 5 days. 2 were tweezered out the third one on the other hand had to be cut out with a scalpel. Now I have a hole in my eye that is super glued shut. Even with safety glasses and ear protection on it still got in. Now for a funny pic of me with my new 100% coverage eye goggles on. If the doc asks I'm still on the couch not driving around or working.

Be careful out there guys.

Cole


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ya, don't that just piss you off. Wear the safety stuff and it still gets though.

I have this happen at least a dozen times a year. Most of the time it is just dust that irritates the eye a bit. But last year I got a nice pc of red oak in my eye that made me go to the walk in center. I worked at getting it out for a while and then went home and took a shower with my face in the shower eyes open. After that didn't do it I gave in and had the wife drive me there.

They looked and looked and couldn't find anything, obviously I got it out. But man, it still hurt like hell. Took a few days before it started feeling better.



My favorite is picking up the glasses and putting them on while they are full of dust. Just like throwing a handful of dust in your eyes.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Good job staying on the couch..lol. had that happen once. Had to have piece removed with a tool that looked like a dremel. Once the sun hit my eye it hurt like the Dickens! I had safety glasses on as well.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Cole I keep a large rare earth magnet with me for finding steel studs and pulling metal out of my eye:blink:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

This is my second go around with this stuff. 

The first time 7years ago they drilled it out but this was a larger piece. Also have a blind spot from that first one as well. This second one no blind spot.

The hot metal from grinding melts into your eye not sure a magnet would get it out or not.

Cole

Edit: hey leo you must be talking to Knotty he handed me the goggles with saw dust inside them. I blame you for teaching him that trick.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice goggles. The human eye heals very very quickly. Your lucky all three were not embedded in. I have been there before.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

We use them a lot with steel framing just for metal in the eye, here's a small one at work with a 23oz. hammer.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

To bad magnets didn't work on wood.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I was cutting some steel with the band saw (with glasses) for about 1/2 hour today. I kept feeling pieces bouncing off of my face and glasses and kept hoping that none would get in. So far so good.

It is amazing how some stuff can lay in your eye for days before irritating it.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Cole I keep a large rare earth magnet with me for finding steel studs and pulling metal out of my eye:blink:


I need to know more about this


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> I need to know more about this


I had a Hvac guy ask me if I had a magnet. I gave him my stud finder one and he looked at me as if to say wtf do I do with this. I said its a magnet. He didn't even get it 2" from his eye and it sucked that metal right out. He was gob smacked at the stud finder. Guess he never seen magnets that powerful.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm glad everything turned out good for you Cole. :thumbup:
And thanks for sharing this. I think it really keeps us all in check and on our toes when safety issues come up like this.:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ahhhh....._NOW_ it all makes sense. I even had my daughter check out the text. We couldn't quite tell how large the safety glasses were. :laughing:


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad it came out okay.:thumbsup:

I got metal in the colored part of my eye years ago. The eye doc harnessed my head in, gave me pain numbing drops, took what looked like a plaque scrapper pulled the piece out, then cleaned the hole out with a dremel looking tool. He told me to hurry up and get to the pharmacy before the eye drops wore off. He obviously did not tell the receptionist I was in a hurry. The drops wore off while waiting and the pain was crazy, so intense that I went to the bathroom and threw up. I have broken a few bones and the pain in my eye was way worse.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

If I'm doing anything that makes lots of shrapnel, like cutting out window frames and such, I wear a full face shield. It allows me to get right up on the work and not worry. I usually only get stuff in my eye though when I take off my shirt or my hat and dump all the crap I was avoiding right into my face.

Oh, and if you wanted to advertise your phone number, all you had to do was post it. You didn't have to jam crap in your eye just to have an excuse. :jester:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think I had steel drilled out of my eye 3 or 4 times. I had a face shield and safety glasses on each time too.

Rusty metal in your eye really sucks.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think I had steel drilled out of my eye 3 or 4 times. I had a face shield and safety glasses on each time too.
> 
> Rusty metal in your eye really sucks.


It is always nice to when the doctors and nurses give that "I don't believe you" look when you tell them you were in fact wearing protection.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> It is always nice to when the doctors and nurses give that "I don't believe you" look when you tell them you were in fact wearing protection.


I wonder if thats the same look my father in law gave me..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I wonder if thats the same look my father in law gave me..


Did he have a latex glove and lube?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Did he have a latex glove and lube?


Yes, :ashamed:


----------

